
A Solution for Startups - hira_khan
http://www.geniteam.com
======
hira_khan
The current surge in demand for skilled resources has created another barrier
to entry for high tech startup's. Startups , already constained with cash
flows, find it hard to employee resources in office. GeniTeam
(www.geniteam.com), specialize in working with high tech startups and provide
software engineers, who work from offshore location , forming virtual team.
The company is focussing on web2.0 startups, but wants to expand to other
area's as well. The company is already helping various startups develop their
products using virtual team model.

